# Top 10 in your city



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

what are the best of the following in your city? only one item for each subject(post pics if u want)

1. highrise(skyscraper)
2. lowrise(any kind of low building)
3. restaurant
4. museum
5. avenue or street
6. square or circle
7. monument
8. transport system
9. company
10. park,zoo or aquarium


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Toronto
1. Scotia Plaza
2. Skydome
3. (so many to choose from.. cant pick)
4. Royal Ontario Museum
5. Yonge Street
6. Dundas Square
7. probably CN Tower? (I cant rememebr any monument)
8. TTC/ Go Train
9. Rogers Canada/ Bell Canada
10. Toronto Zoo/ Downsview Park/Paramount Canada's Wonderland


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

New Orleans

1. highrise(skyscraper)-one shell square(212m)








2. lowrise(any kind of low building)-








3. restaurant-commanders palace








4. museum-NOMA








5. avenue or street-bourbon st








6. square or circle-jackson square








7. monument-joan of arc








8. transport system-streetcar(oldest continuously ran in the world)








9. company-entergy








10. park,zoo or aquarium-audobon park


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

1. highrise(skyscraper) - Swiss Re









2. lowrise(any kind of low building) - Houses of Parliament









3. restaurant - (to difficult).. i'll just pic 1 @ random:









4. museum - British Museum









5. avenue or street - regents street









6. square or circle - trafalgar square









7. monument - monument?









8. transport system - Docklands Light Railway









9. company - HSBC & Shell ?








^ HSBC world headquarters









^Shell world headquarters

10. park,zoo or aquarium - hyde park & london aquarium









and








^aquarium is the building on the right


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

SE9 said:


> 7. monument - monument?


I agree with most of your choices.

However, I'd say the best monument is Nelson's Column, which celebrates the greatest victory in British naval history


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> However, I'd say the best monument is Nelson's Column, which celebrates the greatest victory in British naval history


Right you are!.. much better than momument, i dnt know what I was thinking! :nuts:


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

Madrid:

1. Picasso Tower









2. Palacio de Comunicaciones









3. Lhardy









4. El Prado Museum









5. Calle Alcalá









6. Plaza Mayor









7. Puerta de Alcalá









8. Metro









9. Telefónica









10. Retiro Park


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv:

1. highrise(skyscraper)
Azrieli towers:








2. lowrise(any kind of low building)








3. restaurant
in Azrieli tower at 49th floor there is restaurant
4. museum
jewish history-Diaspora museum
5. avenue or street
Dizengoff street
















6. square or circle
Dizengoff square








7. monument
"Esh ve maim"in Dizengoff square








8. transport system
bus








9. company
Toyota








10. park,zoo or aquarium
Luna park








Aqwapark
















Safari(zoo)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

1. highrise(skyscraper)
- GAP 15


- ARAG Tower



2. lowrise(any kind of low building)
- Stahlhof



3. restaurant
- TV Tower restaurant


4. museum
- K20 & K21





5. avenue or street
- Königsallee



6. square or circle



7. monument



8. transport system
SkyTrain


9. company
-Siemens


10. park,zoo or aquarium
- Aquazoo


----------



## eContento (Oct 31, 2003)

*Para Cobain*

Hola,

La foto que te sale como "Acceso NO permitido" es porque no has seguido las instrucciones para insertar esa foto en un foro.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

wow, that's the first city I've see with a suspended train, so cool.


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

1. highrise(skyscraper)

Sears Tower










2. lowrise(any kind of low building)

Wrigley Field










3. restaurant

Oh, yeah.










4. museum

Field Museum










5. avenue or street

Devon Avenue










6. square or circle

Crown Fountain










7. monument

Grant Monument. Chicago is in the odd position of having the Grant Monument in Lincoln Park and the Lincoln Monument in Grant Park.










8. transport system

The El










9. company










10. park,zoo or aquarium

Lincoln Park--1,208 acres along the shore on the North Side. Or Jackson Park, 1,055 acres along the shore on the South Side. Central Park, by comparison, is 843 acres.

Anyway, here's a scene from Lincoln Park.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1. highrise(skyscraper): Swissotel









2. lowrise(any kind of low building): Bahnhof Stadelhofen by Calatrava









3. restaurant: Kronenhalle (I lived for years next to it and was never in!)









4. museum: Kunsthaus









5. avenue or street: Bahnhofstrasse









6. square or circle: Bellevue/Bürkliplatz - during the Streetparade, next Sat again!









7. monument: Heureka by Tinguely









8. transport system: Tram (Cobra)









9. company: you want to see banks for sure  Okay: UBS (left) and Credit Suisse (right)









10. park,zoo or aquarium: Masoalahalle (a Malagassian rainforest with endemic plants and animals indoors)in the Zoo


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston
1. Unicentre
2. Dean Court
3. Heathcotes
4. Harris
5. Winckley Street
6. Central Market Square
7. Tom Finney Statue
8. Bus Station (largest in western europe)
9. British Aerospace
10. Avenham Park


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

San Francisco
1. Transamerica Pyramid(world wide icon)








2. City Hall(fabulous)








3. Chez Panisse(The single most influential restaurant in fine dining today)








4. SFMOMA








5. Market Street(SFs main street)








6. Union Square(largest shopping area on the west coast)








7. Golden Gate Bridge(not really a monument, but practically is)








8. Cable Cars(synonymous with SF)








9. Apple








10. Golden Gate Park(most famous park on the west coast)


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

1. highrise(skyscraper)- Scotia Plaza 









2. lowrise(any kind of low building)- BCE Centre Atrium









3. restaurant- Susur


4. museum- Royal Ontario Museum










5. avenue or street- Queen Street
6. square or circle- Yonge-Dundas Square









7. monument-Monument of University Avenue









8. transport system-TTC

9. company- Rogers?

10. park,zoo or aquarium- High Park, Toronto Islands, Toronto Zoo


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong

1. highrise(skyscraper) - 2 IFC








2. lowrise(any kind of low building) - Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre








3. restaurant - Gaddi's








4. museum - Hong Kong Cultural Centre?








5. avenue or street - Lan Kwai Fong








6. square or circle - Times Square?








7. monument - Lantau Buddha?








8. transport system - Star Ferry








9. company - Peninsula?








10. park,zoo or aquarium - Kowloon Park









Hong Kong Park









Ocean Park


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

*1. highrise(skyscraper)*
Guardian Building









*2. lowrise(any kind of low building)*
Old Wayne County Building









*3. restaurant*
The Whitney









or

The Coney Islands









*4. museum*
Detroit Institute of Arts









5. avenue or street
Woodward Ave (starts at Hart Plaza and travels all the way to Pontiac)









*6. square or circle*
Campus Martius Park









*7. monument*
The Spirit of Detroit









*8. transport system*
People Mover









*9. company*
General Motors









*10. park,zoo or aquarium*
Belle Isle Park, including the Belle Isle Zoo and Belle Isle Aquarium


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

*Birmingham*


*1. highrise(skyscraper)*

Holloway Circus Tower

*2. lowrise(any kind of low building)*

Selfridges shopping centre

*3. restaurant*

Bank (Brindley Place)

*4. museum*

Jewellery Quarter

*5. avenue or street*

Broad Street

*6. square or circle*

Centenary Square

*7. monument*

To many

*8. transport system*

Metro

*9. company*

Cadburys

*10. park,zoo or aquarium*

National Sea Life Centre - or West Midlands Safari Park


----------

